# Aftermarket Tail Lights for '93 EX ??



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

I just bought a 1993 Sentra EX and the passenger tail light is cracked. I want to replace it with an aftermarket part but I can't find a tail light of any kind to fit a 93 Sentra. Anyone know where to get a decent set of aftermarket tail lights that will fit a 93? Please help I've been looking for weeks!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

WesTnine9 said:


> I just bought a 1993 Sentra EX and the passenger tail light is cracked. I want to replace it with an aftermarket part but I can't find a tail light of any kind to fit a 93 Sentra. Anyone know where to get a decent set of aftermarket tail lights that will fit a 93? Please help I've been looking for weeks!


Same thing happened to me a month ago. I bought the aftermarket taillight from www.partstrain.com. It came out to 53 dollars (this includes shipping charge). I didn't really like it because the taillights didn't match the old OEM light on the left, so I resorted to painting my whole taillight candy apple red. If this is an issue for you, I suggest that you buy both driver and passenger side tail lights for the 93-94 if you want it to match. But if you just need replacing and you don't really care about that matching stuff, then go ahead and buy it. It's a great price for a brand new one. I tried the junkyard but they were charging me 50 bucks for a used 1993 GXE passenger light so I just bought it online.

Here's some pics of my before and after. The taillights went thru three stages. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106719&page=7


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

I suggest going for OEM stock ones, as those are more easily available either online or at a junkyard. The aftermarket ones look pretty cheesy. A search on Ebay resulted in OEM ones only.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

there are a few websites that offer oem parts at a discounted price, if you're really interested, hit up gregv at mossyperformance.com for the lights, he'll hook you up right.


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

ehh, I wanna avoid stock, but I did find a site that'll "smoke" the OEM tail lights - http://www.smokinlights.net/products.htm
what you guys think?

I may go with this if I can't find any decent aftermarket tail lights, but I haven't seen any! Not one!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

WesTnine9 said:


> ehh, I wanna avoid stock, but I did find a site that'll "smoke" the OEM tail lights - http://www.smokinlights.net/products.htm
> what you guys think?
> 
> I may go with this if I can't find any decent aftermarket tail lights, but I haven't seen any! Not one!


Oh, I didn't know that when you said aftermarket, you really meant "aftermarket". IMO, they look ugly on the B13, but I guess everyone has their own taste. There were some clear tailights made by knisknacks, some altezza ones that I saw a looong time ago, and you can try smoking them with black transparent paint.


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

b13pnoysentra said:


> ...There were some clear tailights made by knisknacks, some altezza ones that I saw a looong time ago, and you can try smoking them with black transparent paint.


I Google'd "knisknacks" and found nothing, do you remember where you saw them? a link? :thumbup:


----------

